# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - December 2016



## editor (Dec 1, 2016)

Here's the December thread following on from November: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - November 2016

Weather facts!



> December is one of the coldest times of the year to visit London, UK, when the temperatures are low and the chance of rainfall is high. At this time of year, the average temperature for the month is 6°C which changes as the month progresses. Daily highs start off at around 9°C on December 1st, falling to 8°C by December 11th and decreasing a third time to 7°C by December 25th. The daily high temperature very rarely exceeds 13°C or falls below 3°C, doing so only one day out of every ten. The daily low temperatures follow a similar pattern, starting off at 5°C on December 1st, before dropping down to 4°C on December 11th and falling once again down to 3°C by December 25th. The daily low temperatures very rarely fall below -1°C or exceed 9°C, doing so only one day in every ten.
> 
> The highest temperature which has ever been recorded in recent times in London in December is 16°C, with the lowest ever recorded temperature for this month being -4°C. Take a look at these temperatures alongside the average for the month – 6°C – and it’s clear that they’re the extremes and aren’t what you should expect during your holiday.
> 
> The longest warm spell of 2012/2013 took place between December 20th 2012 and January 10th 2013 – that’s 22 consecutive days with warmer than average temperatures. With 87%, December 2012 had the largest fraction of days that year which were warmer than average.


Typing in Brixton 1916 brings this image of the Teofani Cigarette Factory, Brixton, London, 1916. I think I might have to do an article on this company!







Other searches come up with a depressing loss of life in WW1. Fuck are we lucky to be living in a time when we're not being sent off to war.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2016)

So: control freakery has reached a point where if regular posters start the monthly Brixton thread, mods silently delete it and replace it with an approved version. It doesn't get put in the bin, because then people could judge for themselves whether there was anything offensive or otherwise off-colour about it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2016)

oh the cloakery
oh the daggery
oh the monthly thready dreadery


----------



## Mr Retro (Dec 1, 2016)

teuchter said:


> So: control freakery has reached a point where if regular posters start the monthly Brixton thread, mods silently delete it and replace it with an approved version. It doesn't get put in the bin, because then people could judge for themselves whether there was anything offensive or otherwise off-colour about it.


Joke isn't it? I guess it's why this forum has died on it's arse.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2016)

teuchter said:


> So: control freakery has reached a point where if regular posters start the monthly Brixton thread, mods silently delete it and replace it with an approved version. It doesn't get put in the bin, because then people could judge for themselves whether there was anything offensive or otherwise off-colour about it.


You're kidding me...


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2016)

For the record and seeing as he's disruptively decided to bring it up here rather than contact a mod via PM: seeing as teuchter is on mutual ignore, I am unable to see any thread he starts. So I didn't see his thread until I started this one, although traditionally it is a thread that I have usually started for years on end. When I did notice his thread, I saw that it had no replies and he hadn't bothered linking to the previous month's thread, as is customary, so I deleted it. Doing so also makes it easier for me to moderate the forum, and I think that's more important than the existence of one reply-less thread, probably started just to prove a tedious point.

Sorry to disappear the usual gang of sneerers. Please take all further discussion to the feedback forum or contact other mods. This discussion is now closed in the Brixton forum as it is an admin issue.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2016)

And back to Brixton related matters, the Morleys Christmas tree does look rather shrub like this year: 

 

Last year's street definitely had a better shape to it:


----------



## Maharani (Dec 1, 2016)

editor said:


> And back to Brixton related matters, the Morleys Christmas tree does look rather shrub like this year:
> 
> View attachment 96429
> 
> Last year's street definitely had a better shape to it:


I like it, it's big and bushy!!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2016)

I prefer the new one too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I like it, it's big and bushy!!



It's a big bush


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> I prefer the new one too.


It looks like a tree that's settled down into a comfy chair.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2016)

Apologies to Brixton forum posters for trying to start a monthly thread that would have been visible to more of you than this one is.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a big bush


And what's wrong with a big bush?


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 1, 2016)

editor said:


> It looks like a tree that's settled down into a comfy chair.



maybe it's a fat-acceptance tree?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> And what's wrong with a big bush?



Nothing at all...until it pretends to be a xmas tree.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 1, 2016)

I think it looks like lots of shorter trees


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2016)

I've just been sent this incredible lead for a Buzz article:



> I’m so pleased to share with you that the *Ferrari Fragrance iPhone Spray Case* won *Best Beauty Innovation* at this year’s Beauty Awards. It’s also just launched into The Perfume Shop, *Brixton!*
> 
> 
> I’d be happy to get one sent out to you, so you too can see how fantastic the product actually is. Please let me know and also if you’re working on any fragrance, gadget or innovation pieces, I’d be happy to send over some more information.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 1, 2016)

There's a free exhibition on at Acme Studios in Brixton tonight. Deets here: Three emerging female artists unveil new work in Brixton tonight, 1st Dec


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I like it, it's big and bushy!!


Yes, just like a bush.

Just not so like a Christmas tree!!!

It looks like the kind of thing councils plant in the middle of large roundabouts...


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Yes, just like a bush.
> 
> Just not so like a Christmas tree!!!
> 
> It looks like the kind of thing councils plant in the middle of large roundabouts...


Perhaps it has a telescopic core and will soon stretch out to its full height?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 1, 2016)

This takes the government cuts to a whole new level.


----------



## Harbourite (Dec 1, 2016)

O Christmas bush, O Christmas bush, how lovely are your short and not very tree-like branches


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 1, 2016)

editor said:


> It looks like a tree that's settled down into a comfy chair.



Yep. It's an art installation that reflects the posture of most people after a Christmas dinner. Much better than the type we copies off the Germans.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I've just been sent this incredible lead for a Buzz article:


Well, on the upside it's one less Xmas pressie to buy [emoji4]


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Well, on the upside it's one less Xmas pressie to buy [emoji4]


It is the perfect gift. Even for people without iPhones. It's that beautiful.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2016)

Another wonderful scoop for Buzz!



> Based in Brixton in London, ihateironing is the UK’s first on-demand dry cleaning & laundry service. The company started out with our CEO Matt Connelly making laundry deliveries on his bicycle, and now it is a successful, growing startup.
> 
> We are about to launch our laundry panic button--an IOT button which when pressed will send a driver to collect a busy client's laundry, returned clean in 24 hours.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 1, 2016)

editor said:


> And back to Brixton related matters, the Morleys Christmas tree does look rather shrub like this year:




But it now has a proper white picket fence, unlike the ugly crowd control barriers we've had in past years


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Another wonderful scoop for Buzz!



I don't iron, but I fucking hate changing beds and emptying washing machines....If they can do that, I'm in....


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 1, 2016)

The Brixton Rec Users Group December newsletter.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 1, 2016)

Joes Cafe fundraiser for MAP - Medical Aid for Palestinians. 

Joe's Café December 2016

*90 RAILTON RD • BRIXTON • SE24 OLD
Midday to 6pm
4th December
10th & 11th December
17th & 18th December*

*In the run up to Christmas*, Joe is presenting his seasonal yuletide fair.  There will be traditional preserves and jams, cakes and handmade soaps and scrubs.
*Sibylle Mansour* will be showing her art work - all on sale for that individual christmas gift.
*And while you are buying *those perfect christmas presents have a vegetarian full English breakfast at the famous Joe’s Cafe!
As ever Joe will be raising money for Medical Aid For Palestinians.



*Please forward this newsletter to all your friends*


----------



## Winot (Dec 2, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> But it now has a proper white picket fence, unlike the ugly crowd control barriers we've had in past years



The picket fence now has its own protective barrier.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2016)

Winot said:


> The picket fence now has its own protective barrier.
> 
> View attachment 96468


Good work there


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 2, 2016)

Great blog about the Effra River by the ever-excellent Diamond Geezer today - see diamond geezer


----------



## Rushy (Dec 2, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Great blog about the Effra River by the ever-excellent Diamond Geezer today - see diamond geezer


Have you seen the new plaques in the pavement making the route. I've noticed them on Dulwich and Dalberg Roads.

Eta: That's what the blog is about. Doh!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2016)

The Effra lost most of its romance for me when I learnt it's probably just another spelling of "Heathrow".


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The Effra lost most of its romance for me when I learnt it's probably just another spelling of "Heathrow".


you know probably doesn't mean certainly, and there is another explanation (which i believe more likely).


----------



## teuchter (Dec 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> you know probably doesn't mean certainly,


I'd never realised that until now.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Joes Cafe fundraiser for MAP - Medical Aid for Palestinians.
> 
> Joe's Café December 2016
> 
> ...


I've given it a plug here: Joes Cafe in Brixton raises funds for Medical Aid for Palestinians


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 2, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/River-Effr...?ie=UTF8&qid=1480684208&sr=8-1&keywords=effra

*River Effra: South London's Secret Spine Paperback – 3 Nov 2016*
by Jon Newman (Author)

If you're interested in the River Effra, then try this book - a fascinating and thorough investigation of the history of the Effra.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2016)

urbanspaceman said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/River-Effr...?ie=UTF8&qid=1480684208&sr=8-1&keywords=effra
> 
> *River Effra: South London's Secret Spine Paperback – 3 Nov 2016*
> by Jon Newman (Author)
> ...


I got sent a copy and it's a great read. I hope to get a review up shortly (or - even better! - do you fancy writing it?)


----------



## billythefish (Dec 2, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Great blog about the Effra River by the ever-excellent Diamond Geezer today - see diamond geezer


I went on the Effra Walk that BooHoo organised a few years ago. It was fascinating and great fun looking for all the clues above ground - everything from contours to stink-pipes, evidence of historic flash floods and the sounds of running water emanating from manhole covers.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2016)

Some things on around town this weekend: 
What’s on in Brixton: Bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 2nd-4th Dec 2016


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2016)

I loved this: 







The wonderful leaf sculpture outside Brixton’s Barrier Block


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 2, 2016)

editor said:


> I loved this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crack squirrels show their creative side!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Have you seen the new plaques in the pavement making the route. I've noticed them on Dulwich and Dalberg Roads.
> 
> Eta: That's what the blog is about. Doh!



I noticed one yesterday and was taking a good look earlier today,  on Dulwich rd on the corner of Chaucer Rd. It's a nice design that says something like: THE HIDDEN RIVER EFFRA FLOWS HERE BENEATH YOUR FEET - but its all rusty and part cement smeared. Is it finished or will someone be along to clean it / paint it? Are they just plaques or are they access covers?

Must look out for others - I wonder if these plaques go all the way to the Thames? (sorry haven't read the blog yet...)


----------



## Rushy (Dec 2, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I noticed one yesterday and was taking a good look earlier today,  on Dulwich rd on the corner of Chaucer Rd. It's a nice design that says something like: THE HIDDEN RIVER EFFRA FLOWS HERE BENEATH YOUR FEET - but its all rusty and part cement smeared. Is it finished or will someone be along to clean it / paint it? Are they just plaques or are they access covers?
> 
> Must look out for others - I wonder if these plaques go all the way to the Thames? (sorry haven't read the blog yet...)


The blog will reveal all!

I like the rusty design.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 2, 2016)

There's one by the Lido bus stop too isn't there - on the edge of the Hurst St estate.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Great blog about the Effra River by the ever-excellent Diamond Geezer today - see diamond geezer


Great blog. Looks like there are, or are going to be, lots of these plaques and no complete list of where there are yet. So please post up their locations if you spot them.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 2, 2016)

Apparently some fatal accident occurred on CHL last night. Anyone know anything?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2016)

Evening Standard give Chuka the "Brixton Obama" two pages today. I really wish he would fuck off and get a job in the city. Evening Standard just love Chuka.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 2, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Evening Standard give Chuka the "Brixton Obama" two pages today. I really wish he would fuck off and get a job in the city. Evening Standard just love Chuka.


Oh he supports small traders and likes music - he never replied to the emails I sent him about supporting live grassroots music venues. He has a future in PR.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Oh he supports small traders and likes music - he never replied to the emails I sent him about supporting live grassroots music venues. He has a future in PR.



His so called "political" interview on page 18 is a load of meaningless drivel. Sadly when Corbyn has been got rid of Nu Labour Chuka will have a career in the shadow cabinet. Its what he wants. The twat. The whole article is about him positioning himself for a comeback. Without actually saying so. Wish he would just come out with it and say he hates Corbyn.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> His so called "political" interview on page 18 is a load of meaningless drivel. Sadly when Corbyn has been got rid of Nu Labour Chuka will have a career in the shadow cabinet. Its what he wants. The twat. The whole article is about him positioning himself for a comeback. Without actually saying so. Wish he would just come out with it and say he hates Corbyn.


Man's a foul coward


----------



## madolesance (Dec 3, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Great blog about the Effra River by the ever-excellent Diamond Geezer today - see diamond geezer



The Brixton BookJam have the author of 'River Effra, South London's secret spine' by Jon Newman reading this Monday (5th Dec 2016).
Details here- Brixton Book Jam: Congenial intelligent free literary events


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Dec 3, 2016)

NEW CHRISTMAS LIGHTS in Brixton Road! Exciting! We had the flashing chillies, and then the pale blue geometric ones for a while. I like these.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Evening Standard give Chuka the "Brixton Obama" two pages today. I really wish he would fuck off and get a job in the city. Evening Standard just love Chuka.



I just wish the selfish, self-centred careerist cunt would fuck off full-stop.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 5, 2016)

Good vibes at the Grass Roots jazz last night. Sorry we had to leave so early. It was quite quiet in Brixton last night.


----------



## ash (Dec 7, 2016)

I notice the Big Issue offices at the Bondway Vauxhall has become a massive Foxtons - truly gentrification gone mad!!!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 7, 2016)

ash said:


> I notice the Big Issue offices at the Bondway Vauxhall has become a massive Foxtons - truly gentrification gone mad!!!


noo! I thought it was bad enough when the elephant and castle pub, former dive and one time home of the infamous Clit Club, became a starbucks.


----------



## ash (Dec 7, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> noo! I thought it was bad enough when the elephant and castle pub, former dive and one time home of the infamous Clit Club, became a starbucks.


I remember the elephant and castle didn't connect that it had become the Starbucks as I hadn't been there since the 80s but can work it out from the location now.  Great pub. I remember going to another club upstairs somewhere that (my then early 20s up from the country girl) seemed a quite dodgy gay club was it submission ?? I was happy at the tavern and the Brewers but that club seemed a bit darker maybe like a seedier more in your face coleherne. I'm annoyed I can't remember the name - substation maybe ??


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 7, 2016)

ash said:


> I remember the elephant and castle didn't connect that it had become the Starbucks as I hadn't been there since the 80s but can work it out from the location now.  Great pub. I remember going to another club upstairs somewhere that (my then early 20s up from the country girl) seemed a quite dodgy gay club was it submission ?? I was happy at the tavern and the Brewers but that club seemed a bit darker maybe like a seedier more in your face coleherne. I'm annoyed I can't remember the name - substation maybe ??


it was the home of various seedy goings on. Most of which would now be illegal, can't recall the name of any, as I don't think I went to any, (I probably didn't have the right equipment). 
Substation was in Brixton in the basement of Piano House on Brighton Terrace, as was Fist for a while.


----------



## ash (Dec 7, 2016)

No I didn't have the right equipment either but went with friends - interesting times for a girl just arrived in town from Bournemouth. !!!


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2016)

Substation was ace.


----------



## robsean (Dec 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> it was the home of various seedy goings on.





editor said:


> Substation was ace.



In its heyday Substation was indeed alot of fun. Fist on Saturday and Marvellous on Sunday with the African club next door. Where could you get that contrast now?


----------



## ash (Dec 8, 2016)

Some interesting new murals around


----------



## ash (Dec 8, 2016)

One more


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 8, 2016)

robsean said:


> In its heyday Substation was indeed alot of fun. Fist on Saturday and Marvellous on Sunday with the African club next door. Where could you get that contrast now?


- waves -

Hi robsean


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 8, 2016)

ash said:


> View attachment 96777 View attachment 96779
> 
> Some interesting new murals around


where are those?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> where are those?


By the skatepark, just off stockwell road on the shortcut that takes you out by Tk maxx. If that makes sense.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 9, 2016)

ash said:


> View attachment 96777 View attachment 96779
> 
> Some interesting new murals around


I was a bit miffed one of the new ones had been painted on top of the existing mural on Bellefields Road.

Though when I checked an old pic it looks like they just painted over the green bit at the bottom.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I was a bit miffed one of the new ones had been painted on top of the existing mural on Bellefields Road.
> 
> Though when I checked an old pic it looks like they just painted over the green bit at the bottom.



This is the difference between murals and streetart. 

With streetart its ok to add new stuff later on. As long as its not painted over for a while its ok to do this.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2016)

A little photo feature: 











Photos: Red crane lights over London – the view from Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 11, 2016)

I got this info from a friend of mine who is in local branch of the Palestinian Solidarity Campaign:


Many stores are selling dates for Christmas.  The very best are natural Medjoul dates from the Jordan Valley. They are pricey but quite different from any others.

Illegal Israeli settlers have taken Palestinian land in this valley on the West Bank to farm dates, watering them by diverting water from villages which now have to rely on expensive water tankers.I have visited there and it is shocking to see these lush green date plantations next to exhausted villages with no water supply for people except the tankers that arrive erratically.


Israel is deceitfully selling dates without naming the  land of origin.  Please don't buy those with the trademarks shown below.


 


*Buy Palestinian dates,  in Brixton Foods, Electric Ave, Brixton Market.  Common brands are Yaffa, Zaytoun, and The Taste of Palestine.  All state they are from Palestine and some explicitly say that they are the produce of Palestinian farmers.*


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Dec 12, 2016)

I saw this today on Twitter Gramsci  and thought of something that you said in November's thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I got this info from a friend of mine who is in local branch of the Palestinian Solidarity Campaign:
> 
> 
> Many stores are selling dates for Christmas.  The very best are natural Medjoul dates from the Jordan Valley. They are pricey but quite different from any others.
> ...


i buy iranian dates from a turkish shop, but if someone can point me to a place where i can get palestinian dates in north london i'll get those instead.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i buy iranian dates from a turkish shop, but if someone can point me to a place where i can get palestinian dates in north london i'll get those instead.


In case you hadn't noticed this is the Brixton thread.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> In case you hadn't noticed this is the Brixton thread.


no, it is A brixton thread. i'll wait and see if Gramsci knows somewhere in north london where i can get the sort of dates he suggests, otherwise i might have to pop down one day this week.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2016)

I heard that Hootananny is facing an almighty rates increase - so much so that it may make the place unsustainable as a music venue. Anyone know any more?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I heard that Hootananny is facing an almighty rates increase - so much so that it may make the place unsustainable as a music venue. Anyone know any more?


All business rates are increasing from April due to a revaluation.

There is a Guardian article on the general issue here: Entrepreneurs face biggest business rates change in a generation

Not sure why (or if) Hootananny is affected even more than anyone else in Brixton though.


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> All business rates are increasing from April due to a revaluation.
> 
> There is a Guardian article on the general issue here: Entrepreneurs face biggest business rates change in a generation
> 
> Not sure why (or if) Hootananny is affected even more than anyone else in Brixton though.


They rent rooms I think. Maybe the amount of space in use has increased?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 12, 2016)

Fabric Facebooking support for 414 in its new campaigning mode as its got a load of money after its successful campaign

*Approves*

I would post a screen grab but I can't faff how to it without my ugly mug in


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Fabric Facebooking support for 414 in its new campaigning mode as its got a load of money after its successful campaign
> 
> *Approves*
> 
> I would post a screen grab but I can't faff how to it without my ugly mug in


That's great news. The 414 has to be saved.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's the screengrab:


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2016)

Anyone know where I can view Community Protection Notices issued by Lambeth? I need to check up something I just heard.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no, it is A brixton thread. i'll wait and see if Gramsci knows somewhere in north london where i can get the sort of dates he suggests, otherwise i might have to pop down one day this week.



I see that Zaytoun still have Xmas market on in Tottenham Court Road in the American Church half way up the road until Wednesday.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I saw this today on Twitter Gramsci  and thought of something that you said in November's thread.




On zero hours contracts. Was chatting to someone I know today who is thinking of going back to his hometown - Cardiff. What is putting him off is that all his mates who never left are working in factories on zero hours contracts. One told him he rings up factory on Sunday evening to see if he has any work on Monday. Gone are the days of regular employment. All the work he has looked into there is irregular and not secure. That is working class jobs. Its back to Victorian times.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Anyone know where I can view Community Protection Notices issued by Lambeth? I need to check up something I just heard.



Theoretically, the libraries.
That said, this is Lambeth, and it really wouldn't surprise me if they're "forgetting" to publish them. I'd suggest phoning the antisocial behaviour unit at the town hall - just don't tell 'em you're anything to do with Brixton Buzz!


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2016)

One for ale types and hipster beery beer swillers: 






Ghost Whale craft beer shop opens up on Brixton’s Atlantic Road, 15th Dec


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2016)

Got sent some dull stuff from the Live True chain of hairdressers (there's one on Brixton Road) but was surprised to see that there's different categories of haircuts, with the 'creative designer' option being double the price of the 'creative' cut. 

When did hairdressers become graphic designers?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Got sent some dull stuff from the Live True chain of hairdressers (there's one on Brixton Road) but was surprised to see that there's different categories of haircuts, with the 'creative designer' option being double the price of the 'creative' cut.
> 
> When did hairdressers become graphic designers?
> 
> View attachment 97049


they need to up their graphic design going by that price list


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2016)

but £34 for a 'senior' man's cut? fucking £34?


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2016)

This is on tonight: Film and activism with tonight’s Reel News event in Brixton (Tues 13th Dec)


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> but £34 for a 'senior' man's cut? fucking £34?


You wanna try being a bird......


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> You wanna try being a bird......


not sure a bob would really suit me


----------



## EastEnder (Dec 13, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> You wanna try being a bird......


Do women really spend 110 quid on a haircut?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 13, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Do women really spend 110 quid on a haircut?!



And the rest


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2016)

I see that Dip & Flip - a place rarely troubled by hordes of patrons - is busily rebranding itself as a 'Late Night Bar' now.


----------



## se5 (Dec 13, 2016)

The Frat House on Brixton Road is having its licence reviewed tomorrow - Agenda for Licensing Sub-Committee on Wednesday 21 December 2016, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council -with a reduction in hours and returning it to being primarily a restaurant following complaints from police and local people about violence and a stabbing


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Got sent some dull stuff from the Live True chain of hairdressers (there's one on Brixton Road) but was surprised to see that there's different categories of haircuts, with the 'creative designer' option being double the price of the 'creative' cut.
> 
> When did hairdressers become graphic designers?
> 
> View attachment 97049


 Women's haircuts have been that way since I was a little 'un - different prices, all of which are eye watering, depending in how senior the hairdresser is. How I long for a flat rate, reasonably priced equivalent to a barbers to trim my hair - someone please open something like that locally!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Got sent some dull stuff from the Live True chain of hairdressers (there's one on Brixton Road) but was surprised to see that there's different categories of haircuts, with the 'creative designer' option being double the price of the 'creative' cut.
> 
> When did hairdressers become graphic designers?
> 
> View attachment 97049


More to the point why are womens cuts DOUBLE the price of blokes? I understand a lot of women want a complicated style than some blokes and I can understand charging more for different lengths of hair, but even so this is outrageous. I would think in these days of gender fluidity/ambiguity such distintions would be old fashioned. If it's not actually illegal, its at least unethical. 

Who are these hairdressers so I can warn people not to go there, are they the ones on the same block as Turtle Bay?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 13, 2016)

editor said:


> I heard that Hootananny is facing an almighty rates increase - so much so that it may make the place unsustainable as a music venue. Anyone know any more?


As gramsci said, all business rates are rising early next year. But the Hoots is probably on a knife edge because, despite getting hundreds of punters through the doors every weekend and selling thousands of pints, they are a tied pub business which means they must buy their beer/drinks from their owners, usually at vastly inflated prices. A shame, cos the Hoots must be one of the most profitable licenced businesses in Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no, it is A brixton thread. i'll wait and see if Gramsci knows somewhere in north london where i can get the sort of dates he suggests, otherwise i might have to pop down one day this week.



The other place you can get Palestinian dates is at the stall on Saturdays my friend helps out. Its a charity that sells Palestinian goods in Russell Sq. Will check with her the exact spot.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 13, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> As gramsci said, all business rates are rising early next year. But the Hoots is probably on a knife edge because, despite getting hundreds of punters through the doors every weekend and selling thousands of pints, they are a tied pub business which means they must buy their beer/drinks from their owners, usually at vastly inflated prices. A shame, cos the Hoots must be one of the most profitable licenced businesses in Brixton.


The law changes shortly/has changed to outlaw tied pubs being charged higher prices than open market so that should hopefully mean a significant increase in profit.

I think they can also buy more "outside" beers.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Got sent some dull stuff from the Live True chain of hairdressers (there's one on Brixton Road) but was surprised to see that there's different categories of haircuts, with the 'creative designer' option being double the price of the 'creative' cut.
> 
> When did hairdressers become graphic designers?
> 
> View attachment 97049



It's different levels of seniority of the staff, not different categories of haircut, with stylist being the most junior hairdresser.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 14, 2016)

se5 said:


> The Frat House on Brixton Road is having its licence reviewed tomorrow - Agenda for Licensing Sub-Committee on Wednesday 21 December 2016, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council -with a reduction in hours and returning it to being primarily a restaurant following complaints from police and local people about violence and a stabbing


That happened a while ago. There's a DJ booth and everything.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 14, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Do women really spend 110 quid on a haircut?!


No I don't. That's just barmy.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 14, 2016)

se5 said:


> The Frat House on Brixton Road is having its licence reviewed tomorrow - Agenda for Licensing Sub-Committee on Wednesday 21 December 2016, 7.00 pm | Lambeth Council -with a reduction in hours and returning it to being primarily a restaurant following complaints from police and local people about violence and a stabbing


Fucking frat boys.


----------



## Maharani (Dec 14, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> More to the point why are womens cuts DOUBLE the price of blokes? I understand a lot of women want a complicated style than some blokes and I can understand charging more for different lengths of hair, but even so this is outrageous. I would think in these days of gender fluidity/ambiguity such distintions would be old fashioned. If it's not actually illegal, its at least unethical.
> 
> Who are these hairdressers so I can warn people not to go there, are they the ones on the same block as Turtle Bay?


Men's hair is actually harder to cut. They also often charge more the longer the hair. It's nonsense really.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Dec 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Got sent some dull stuff from the Live True chain of hairdressers (there's one on Brixton Road) but was surprised to see that there's different categories of haircuts, with the 'creative designer' option being double the price of the 'creative' cut.
> 
> When did hairdressers become graphic designers?
> 
> View attachment 97049



Just because there seems to be a bit of confusion about this, I don't think that these are categories of haircuts, but roles in the hairdresser. So a Stylist is the lowest rung of the ladder in the hairdresser's and Creative Designer is the highest, so I guess that you're paying for experience etc...


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2016)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Just because there seems to be a bit of confusion about this, I don't think that these are categories of haircuts, but roles in the hairdresser. So a Stylist is the lowest rung of the ladder in the hairdresser's and Creative Designer is the highest, so I guess that you're paying for experience etc...


Yes I understand that, but it's the notion of them using phrases like 'creative designer' for hairdressers that I was commenting on.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2016)

Ms T said:


> That happened a while ago. There's a DJ booth and everything.


Brixton is the new party town for spare-cash-laden tourists, so _everywhere_ has to have a DJ booth, even when they're advertised as a restaurant/green oasis (see: Pop Brixton, Dip & Flip, Rum Kitchen etc etc).


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2016)

More sad news - John Alton (who was a regular at the Albert) died last week. I got to know him as he did the accounts for a friend's company. Nice bloke.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that editor .

There seems to be a great winnowing going on.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 14, 2016)

Does anyone know the opening themes and days for Brixton market this Christmas and New Year?

Covered market and street market, please.

Asking for a friend of a friend who's in London for the festive season and wants to visit old haunts.


Or, is there a link I can provide to them?

Ta.


----------



## Black Halo (Dec 14, 2016)

editor said:


> One for ale types and hipster beery beer swillers:
> Ghost Whale craft beer shop opens up on Brixton’s Atlantic Road, 15th Dec


Looking forward to checking this out, it's run by one of the guys behind the Holy Roar record label who have put out some great stuff this year (and for a while now).


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2016)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Does anyone know the opening themes and days for Brixton market this Christmas and New Year?
> 
> Covered market and street market, please.
> 
> ...


Market times and map – Brixton Market Traders Federation
Brixton Market | Facebook


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2016)

Double military chopper action over the hood today:


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 14, 2016)

don't want to alarm anyone but here is a quick heads up in case you missed this post on a different thread
Bitch about Lambeth Council
.....the people from South Norwood Animal Rescue came and took the fox for examination this evening
and thought that it may be worth warning cat owners in the area to be cautious with their pets as the fox in question gave them cause for concern.


----------



## Harbourite (Dec 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Double military chopper action over the hood today:
> 
> View attachment 97130



timed to coincide with end of st saviours school christmas play!

while shepherds watched their flocks by night
all seated on the ground
two RAF chinooks came down
and all the parents ran outside to watch


----------



## Maharani (Dec 15, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> don't want to alarm anyone but here is a quick heads up in case you missed this post on a different thread
> Bitch about Lambeth Council
> .....the people from South Norwood Animal Rescue came and took the fox for examination this evening
> and thought that it may be worth warning cat owners in the area to be cautious with their pets as the fox in question gave them cause for concern.


The M25 cat killer?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2016)

If you're out and about: Christmas and New Year travel for Brixton – changes to bus, train and tube timetables


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2016)

A look at the Christmas lights of Brixton in 2016 – photos


----------



## Maharani (Dec 15, 2016)

The lights look like peacock feathers.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> The lights look like peacock feathers.


I keep thinking 'time tunnel'!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 15, 2016)

editor said:


> A look at the Christmas lights of Brixton in 2016 – photos


they are clearly eyes, watching the people of brixton


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 15, 2016)

something unspeakably disco-goatse about them imho


----------



## Maharani (Dec 15, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> something unspeakably disco-goatse about them imho


They definitely ain't very Christmassy.


----------



## pesh (Dec 15, 2016)

agree with all of that, and thats why i like em.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> They definitely ain't very Christmassy.


More Christmassy than the chillis of 2007, surely?


----------



## Maharani (Dec 15, 2016)

editor said:


> More Christmassy than the chillis of 2007, surely?


I always hang up chillies at Christmas time..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 16, 2016)

editor said:


> More sad news - John Alton (who was a regular at the Albert) died last week. I got to know him as he did the accounts for a friend's company. Nice bloke.


Sad to hear 

I'm a bit confused as to whether I know who this guy is or not. I don't suppose you have a photo? If it's not appropriate don't worry. (There's quite a few guys called John I know from local pubs.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 16, 2016)

Rushy said:


> The law changes shortly/has changed to outlaw tied pubs being charged higher prices than open market so that should hopefully mean a significant increase in profit.
> 
> I think they can also buy more "outside" beers.


Yes, this is good, I was vaguely aware of this. But can't the owners then just increase the rent? 

I remember the legislation going through parliament and it getting watered down after lobbying from the pubcos. Memory is hazy though. Will have to check some old Private Eyes...


----------



## ash (Dec 16, 2016)

The lights are obviously baubles can't believe people can't see that


----------



## Rushy (Dec 16, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes, this is good, I was vaguely aware of this. But can't the owners then just increase the rent?
> 
> I remember the legislation going through parliament and it getting watered down after lobbying from the pubcos. Memory is hazy though. Will have to check some old Private Eyes...


Quite possibly. A friend of mine is going through it at the moment and he's still not sure what the outcome will be. Although his situation is more complicated with a landlord _and_ a sub landlord ... or something.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 16, 2016)

Nasty looking accident on the corner of Brixton Hill and Acre Lane when I came through about 40 mins ago. Police tape round a 35 and a tarpaulin next to it  All the emergency services were there in numbers.

If you're coming up by bus get off and walk before St Matthews Church as it's moving at a snails pace with that and CHL being closed.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 16, 2016)

Looked pretty serious; a massive range of emergency vehicles & unmarked cars too.


----------



## paolo (Dec 16, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Sad to hear
> 
> I'm a bit confused as to whether I know who this guy is or not. I don't suppose you have a photo? If it's not appropriate don't worry. (There's quite a few guys called John I know from local pubs.)



Was thinking the same. Maybe PM a photo ed if you have one.


----------



## paolo (Dec 16, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Looked pretty serious; a massive range of emergency vehicles & unmarked cars too.





Was wondering what all the blue lights were for coming through the main drag. If vehicle numbers are anything to go by, this sounds bad.


----------



## se5 (Dec 16, 2016)

Apparently woman trapped under bus - Woman trapped under double decker bus after accident in London


----------



## Maggot (Dec 16, 2016)

se5 said:


> Apparently woman trapped under bus - Woman trapped under double decker bus after accident in London


That sounnds nasty 

Just heard the traffic news, as well as Acre Lane being closed, Coldharbour Lane is closed and there are no Victoria line trains.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

Not sure how this fair makes much profit...

Slow start for the Children’s Christmas Fair in Brixton’s Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

Jay Rayner sticks up for his tip-grabbing chum Michel Roux Jr who keeps 100 per cent of the service charge customers pay at his 
restaurant.

https://inews.co.uk/essentials/news/uk/jay-rayner-defends-michel-roux-jr-keeping-service-charge/


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 16, 2016)

He doesn't really say that though does he. 

Longer article here, not just some tweet grabs that amount to most journalism: It’s time for restaurants to get rid of tips | Jay Rayner


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

Last night outside Granville Arcade - In photos: live band play to selective audience outside Brixton Village


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> He doesn't really say that though does he.
> 
> Longer article here, not just some tweet grabs that amount to most journalism: It’s time for restaurants to get rid of tips | Jay Rayner


So you're saying he's _not_ defending Roux? Sure looks like he is to  me.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

Some things to do this ho ho ho festive weekend 
What’s on in Brixton: Bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 16th-18th Dec 2016


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

paolo said:


> Was thinking the same. Maybe PM a photo ed if you have one.


Facebook page here InMemory J Alton | Facebook

He's been drinking at the Albert for years. It's so sad seeing someone happy in photos only dating back a short while when they're now no longer with us


----------



## teuchter (Dec 16, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> He doesn't really say that though does he.
> 
> Longer article here, not just some tweet grabs that amount to most journalism: It’s time for restaurants to get rid of tips | Jay Rayner



Also here

Next time you moan about the cost of a meal, think about who’s slaving in the kitchens | Jay Rayner

I basically agree with him, it would be better to just get rid of tips and pay people properly. He points out that Roux has reduced the hours his chefs are expected to work and he's defending him in that context.

All the same, it's not really on for Roux's restaurant to call something a "service charge" when it's not differentiated, in terms of where it goes, from the rest of the bill you pay. The common understanding is that it goes, in some form, directly to the staff, and people make their decision about whether to pay it on that basis. Jay Rayner's not actually said that what Roux's doing is OK in this regard but maybe he could have been a bit forthright in saying that it's not.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 16, 2016)

I hate the tipping culture in the UK. Tipping and bartering should be banned. It would be much easier if things just had an unmovable price tag and peoples' pay wasn't subsidised by tips.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> I hate the tipping culture in the UK. Tipping and bartering should be banned. It would be much easier if things just had an unmovable price tag and peoples' pay wasn't subsidised by tips.


Without tips, already low-paid staff staff would get paid less because owners are very unlikely to suddenly get all philanthropic and pay them any more. It's a notoriously low paid industry, where tips can make a real difference for workers.

Unless they're being pocketed by rich owners of course:





> Chef Michel Roux Jr yesterday admitted staff at his Michelin-starred restaurant do not receive a penny of the service charge added to bills.
> 
> It comes days after he apologised following revelations his chefs were being paid beneath the minimum wage.
> 
> ...





> Earlier this week the chef described himself as ‘embarrassed and sorry’ that some chefs were receiving just £5.50 an hour for 68 hours’ work a week – less than the salary of a fast food worker.
> 
> The minimum wage is £7.20. Shifts at the restaurant, whose staff have included Gordon Ramsay and Marco Pierre White and which currently has two Michelin stars, often began as early as 7am and did not end until 11.30pm, with only an hour off between lunch and dinner services and minimal breaks.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 16, 2016)

editor said:


> Facebook page here InMemory J Alton | Facebook
> 
> He's been drinking at the Albert for years. It's so sad seeing someone happy in photos only dating back a short while when they're now no longer with us



Oh shit  He was a lovely man. RIP


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 16, 2016)

As I said...



SpamMisery said:


> and peoples' pay wasn't subsidised by tips.



...meaning, they should be paid enough that tips aren't required to allow staff to live


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> As I said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...meaning, they should be paid enough that tips aren't required to allow staff to live


And how do you think this remarkable, tradition-upheaving turnaround may miraculously come about?


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 16, 2016)

With a bit of Christmas spirit?


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2016)

It's not that dissimilar to the giving to charity argument IMO. In an ideal world there would be no need for charities as all those in need would be helped by the government and/or the wealthy. But in the meantime they are necessary and are a lifeline for countless people. I know someone who won't give to charity on the principle that their continuing existence enables the current status quo, but unfortunately even a widely-held boycott would have zero chance of succeeding in changing anything.

Similarly, people withholding tips would be very unlikely to force restaurant owners to increase wages. They'd just pay minimum wage regardless safe in the knowledge that they will always be people in desperate for work willing to to take the job. Far better to name, shame and boycott restaurants that pay shit wages and withhold tips.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2016)

Pop in if you're around! 

Brixton Buzz Christmas Party at the Prince Albert, Brixton tonight! Sat 17th Dec, 10pm, FREE!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 17, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Nasty looking accident on the corner of Brixton Hill and Acre Lane when I came through about 40 mins ago. Police tape round a 35 and a tarpaulin next to it  All the emergency services were there in numbers.


Victim hit by a bus - they lost their leg 

One person killed or seriously injured every three days by a London bus. It's an epidemic. If this was happening on the tube or trains there'd be uproar. But road deaths/accidents are normalised.

That corner is an accident hotspot - at least three people killed or seriously injured on that corner in the past year or so.

[Pedestrian/cycle severe crashes in London.]


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Victim hit by a bus - they lost their leg
> 
> One person killed or seriously injured every three days by a London bus. It's an epidemic. If this was happening on the tube or trains there'd be uproar. But road deaths/accidents are normalised.
> 
> ...


God, that's awful.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Victim hit by a bus - they lost their leg
> 
> One person killed or seriously injured every three days by a London bus. It's an epidemic. If this was happening on the tube or trains there'd be uproar. But road deaths/accidents are normalised.



Twice as many people killed/seriously injured by cars in London than by buses.

Increasing road safety is gentrification, though, apparently


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 17, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Victim hit by a bus - they lost their leg
> 
> One person killed or seriously injured every three days by a London bus. It's an epidemic. If this was happening on the tube or trains there'd be uproar. But road deaths/accidents are normalised.


You're getting all kinds of ideas conflated here, aren't you ..

Unless people walk on or across tube lines, or busses are driving along pavements I'm not sure how the analogy works...

What is your frame of reference for the "epidemic"?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 17, 2016)

Anyone know where I can buy fluid acrylic paint on a Sunday either in Brixton or Streatham please?   (Kingshield is shut on a Sunday).

Many thanks


----------



## sealion (Dec 18, 2016)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyone know where I can buy fluid acrylic paint on a Sunday either in Brixton or Streatham please?   (Kingshield is shut on a Sunday).
> 
> Many thanks


B&Q  on Norwood road is open on Sundays.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> B&Q  on Norwood road is open on Sundays.



Too much of a pain.

Oh, wonder about Homebase in Streatham


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2016)

Sorry, I meant more of a size for art and craft purposes, not decorating


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2016)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Too much of a pain.
> 
> Oh, wonder about Homebase in Streatham


From Brixton the B&Q in West Norwood is much easier. At least 3 different bus routes will deliver you there in little more than 10 minutes.


----------



## ricbake (Dec 18, 2016)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sorry, I meant more of a size for art and craft purposes, not decorating



Cowling & Wilcox Orpeus St Camberwell - proper art shop just behind the post office on Denmark hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 18, 2016)

ricbake said:


> Cowling & Wilcox Orpeus St Camberwell - proper art shop just behind the post office on Denmark hill



Thanks, but I've run out of baubles now


----------



## Winot (Dec 18, 2016)

About a dozen emergency vehicles on Brixton Hill around Dumbarton Avenue which is taped off.


----------



## Winot (Dec 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> About a dozen emergency vehicles on Brixton Hill around Dumbarton Avenue which is taped off.



Brixton armed police close road amid gun fears - BBC News


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> Brixton armed police close road amid gun fears - BBC News


Ms Hatter saw a load of police vehicle at Jebb Avenue and thought perhaps there were riots at the prison!

Article says someone was "seen to be in possession of what looked like a firearm"  - get ready for someone holding a remote control getting shot.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 18, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Twice as many people killed/seriously injured by cars in London than by buses.
> 
> Increasing road safety is gentrification, though, apparently


25,000 people killed or seriously injured by motor vehicles each year in the UK. A fucking scandal which is pretty much ignored by the Government, the police and the courts. 

Road danger reduction is urgently needed. But it's often stymied, especially in London, by selfish cunts worried about having to drive an extra 30 seconds to get somewhere.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 18, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> You're getting all kinds of ideas conflated here, aren't you ..
> 
> Unless people walk on or across tube lines, or busses are driving along pavements I'm not sure how the analogy works...
> 
> What is your frame of reference for the "epidemic"?


The rail industry, just like the aviation industry, has taken a safety first approach, with every accident examined and understood, with the lessons learned fed back into practice, maintenance, working processes etc. This is why aviation is very safest way of travelling and why no one has died on the railways in the past 10 years since the Greyrigg derailment.

In contrast, the road industry has done fuck all, which is why kids can get run down and killed on the pavement and drivers can claim "the sun was in my eyes" and get a £100 fine instead of a life driving ban and a jail sentence. It's ok to kill people with vehicles in the UK, it's just one of those things.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 18, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The rail industry, just like the aviation industry, has taken a safety first approach, with every accident examined and understood, with the lessons learned fed back into practice, maintenance, working processes etc. This is why aviation is very safest way of travelling and why no one has died on the railways in the past 10 years since the Greyrigg derailment.



Ironically this is one of the reasons rail travel is so expensive, which prices people onto the road ....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 18, 2016)

alex_ said:


> Ironically this is one of the reasons rail travel is so expensive, which prices people onto the road ....


I'm pretty sure that's not true. You got a source for that claim?

Rail travel is expensive because of the ownership model and the Government's policy of pushing more costs on to passengers.


----------



## oryx (Dec 18, 2016)

Am staying with family at the moment and over a family meal out discovered eldest oryxnephew had paid a visit to the Albert the other week while staying with a mate. Told him I used to go there a lot and asked him what he thought. (Busy and strong on security on entry-but seemed he'd liked it).

Felt so weird to be sitting in a northern Toby Carvery discussing the Albert!


----------



## CH1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The rail industry, just like the aviation industry, has taken a safety first approach, with every accident examined and understood, with the lessons learned fed back into practice, maintenance, working processes etc. This is why aviation is very safest way of travelling and why no one has died on the railways in the past 10 years since the Greyrigg derailment.
> 
> In contrast, the road industry has done fuck all, which is why kids can get run down and killed on the pavement and drivers can claim "the sun was in my eyes" and get a £100 fine instead of a life driving ban and a jail sentence. It's ok to kill people with vehicles in the UK, it's just one of those things.


I hope they apply safety first to the Croydon trams. I wonder whether they come under "buses" or "trains" as far as TFL are concerned?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 19, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not true. You got a source for that claim?
> 
> Rail travel is expensive because of the ownership model and the Government's policy of pushing more costs on to passengers.



So you think the zero acceptable deaths risk model rail has doesn't add significant costs ?

Compared by distance share vs road, rail could probably kill a couple hundred per year and still be a long way ahead.

Alex


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2016)

It's true that safety measures on the railways add to costs. Compared to 20 years ago signalling systems and the equipment fitted within trains to interact with them have become more complex. Also any new rail vehicles built now have much more stringent requirements for crashworthyness than most of what was rolling around even 15 years ago.

There's certainly an argument that the money spent to achieve marginal safety improvements on the rails could be used to achieve a greater reduction in deaths on the road system.

However, I wouldn't want to see that money spent, say, upgrading main roads so that people can drive faster without increasing the number of accidents. I'd rather see it spent on improvements to roads that make things safer for pedestrians, cyclists and public transport users.

One place to start would be actually enforcing the 20mph speed limit we're supposed to have pretty much everywhere in London now, but which seems to be completely ignored by a large proportion of drivers.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2016)

oryx said:


> Am staying with family at the moment and over a family meal out discovered eldest oryxnephew had paid a visit to the Albert the other week while staying with a mate. Told him I used to go there a lot and asked him what he thought. (Busy and strong on security on entry-but seemed he'd liked it).
> 
> Felt so weird to be sitting in a northern Toby Carvery discussing the Albert!


We had a great Christmas party night there on Saturday but it's still a lot less fun playing in that awful DJ both that looks like it would be more at home in a superclub than a boozer.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 19, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I hope they apply safety first to the Croydon trams. I wonder whether they come under "buses" or "trains" as far as TFL are concerned?


The Croydon tram crash should never have happened and obviously things should be changed if necessary to prevent it happening again. Worth bearing in mind though that the same number of people are killed every two weeks, in London, on the roads. And not much changes as a result.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 19, 2016)

alex_ said:


> So you think the zero acceptable deaths risk model rail has doesn't add significant costs ?
> 
> Compared by distance share vs road, rail could probably kill a couple hundred per year and still be a long way ahead.
> 
> Alex


Of course it adds cost, but it's not the main reason rail is expensive. And in any case I think most people are happy the funds are being spent on safety measures which mean they don't die on the way to work on the train.

The point of this conversation is the roads are too dangerous - there's a five lane road on the corner of Acre Lane/Brixton Road where 3 or 4 people have been killed/seriously injured in the past year. Are we prepared to do anything about it? It's a political decision to spend money on maintaining/increasing road speed and capacity, rather than investing in safety measures and public transport (which would ultimately benefit more people, including drivers.)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 23, 2016)

On Coldharbour lane is the shop unit (ex JOY) next to the Premier inn going to be a Pret-a-Manger ? It looks like it although half finished.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> On Coldharbour lane is the shop unit (ex JOY) next to the Premier inn going to be a Pret-a-Manger ? It looks like it although half finished.


Pret would certainly fit in with the nu-Brixton landscape.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Pret would certainly fit in with the nu-Brixton landscape.


 Fortunately, there's a Greggs within 50 yards.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Fortunately, there's a Greggs within 50 yards.


Probably be turned into an ironic cocktail bar called Pasty soon.


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 23, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can get a decent chop from? Not the buthcher's, but a gents haircut for about £8, so I don't feel too swingey when I give a £2 tip out of a tenner?


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2016)

I wasn't aware that Pret was particularly expensive, posh or catering to hipsters and rich people only. In fact, IME one can have a far tastier and healthier lunch for the pretty much the same money as at the likes of McDonalds.

But I guess I was wrong. Thank fuck heart attack merchants are still there to serve the real people of Brixton, who of course would (apparently) never think of setting foot on such a dastardly venture as Pret A Manger.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

T & P said:


> I wasn't aware that Pret was particularly expensive, posh or catering to hipsters and rich people only. In fact, IME one can have a far tastier and healthier lunch for the pretty much the same money as at the likes of McDonalds.
> 
> But I guess I was wrong. Thank fuck heart attack merchants are still there to serve the real people of Brixton, who of course would (apparently) never think of setting foot on such a dastardly venture as Pret A Manger.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Way to miss the point, as ever 

I made no reference to its pricing or fucking hipsters. The point being that it's yet another fucking huge chain arriving in central Brixton. We've now got a Premier Inn with a Pret on Coldharbour Lane. That is The Point.

Jeez.


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Way to miss the point, as ever
> 
> The point being that it's yet another fucking huge chain arriving in Brixton. That is The Point.


O Rly? Why the nu-Brixton/ cocktail bar follow-up comments then, if the concern had really only been simply about bland corporations taking over the high street?

Like if the likes of Greggs moving in would have prompted such remarks...


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

T & P said:


> O Rly? Why the nu-Brixton/ cocktail bar follow-up comments then, if the concern had really only been simply about bland corporations taking over the high street?
> 
> Like if the likes of Greggs moving in would have prompted such protestations, if any at all.


I give up, really. You're not worth the bother when you're in _Desperately Seeking An Argument_ mode.  Happy Christmas to you.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

Still working out what the fucking hell Pop Brixton has to do with Bowie. Or the Ritzy, for that matter. Or Photofusion. 


> *New David Bowie Musical Walking Tour launches on the singer’s 70th Birthday in his hometown of Brixton!*
> 
> *Bowie Tour London* is delighted to announce that on 8 January 2017 they will be launching London’s first official *David Bowie Musical Walking Tour* on what would have been the singer’s 70th birthday and the one-year anniversary of his brilliant final album ‘Black Star’.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harbourite (Dec 23, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> On Coldharbour lane is the shop unit (ex JOY) next to the Premier inn going to be a Pret-a-Manger ? It looks like it although half finished.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2016)

I suppose we should get used to the new Brixton vision: local independents out, big chains and well-funded, upmarket 'independents' in...


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Dec 23, 2016)

r0bb0 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a decent chop from? Not the buthcher's, but a gents haircut for about £8, so I don't feel too swingey when I give a £2 tip out of a tenner?


You could try the barbers Acre lane in the parade of shops just before sainsburys car park on the way to Clam common tube?

I gave into the hair line so Whal myself no guard every Saturday. 10 years ago though..... give em a call and ask the cost?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 23, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Fortunately, there's a Greggs within 50 yards.


 Another fucking national chain. Don't know what they do to their pastries but they make me fart. Best avoided.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 23, 2016)

Was trying to read was the dull hoarding around the boarded up arches said as my bus went by - but couldn't get a clear look. Is it more Lambeth hype?


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 23, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Another fucking national chain. Don't know what they do to their pastries but they make me fart. Best avoided.



 You should persevere. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 23, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> You should persevere. Breakfast of champions.


no thanks


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 23, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> no thanks



You're obviously not their target audience. They're rolling out a home-delivery service soon, if you'll pardon the pun. It's like a dream come true.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 23, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> You're obviously not their target audience. They're rolling out a home-delivery service soon, if you'll pardon the pun. It's like a dream come true.


do the steak slices make you fart?  what can they possibly but in those pastries? I'm sure it isn't natural.


----------



## brixton1993 (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm looking to rent a flat in Paulet Road. While the flat itself is great, my only concern is that the railway is quite close by. Maybe 50-100 meters. How loud are the trains that pass through Loughborough Junction down to Elephant and Castle? Will it cause problems sleeping?


----------



## discobastard (Dec 24, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> You should persevere. Breakfast of champions.


The problem with Pret (although I think they're generally great), is that they no longer make/sell the all day breakfast sandwich. 

Ok, it had *cress* in it, and egg mayo, but as a chilled sandwich it otherwise pretty much delivered. 

Why oh why etc...


----------



## discobastard (Dec 24, 2016)

brixton1993 said:


> I'm looking to rent a flat in Paulet Road. While the flat itself is great, my only concern is that the railway is quite close by. Maybe 50-100 meters. How loud are the trains that pass through Loughborough Junction down to Elephant and Castle? Will it cause problems sleeping?


How well do you sleep?  Are you a deep or light sleeper? Blah blah...


----------



## brixton1993 (Dec 24, 2016)

discobastard said:


> How well do you sleep?  Are you a deep or light sleeper? Blah blah...


Well I guess I'm a generally good sleeper but if I'm hearing trains all night then I might not be and future girlfriends might not be so accommodating


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2016)

brixton1993 said:


> Well I guess I'm a generally good sleeper but if I'm hearing trains all night then I might not be and future girlfriends might not be so accommodating


Personally, I like the sound of trains going by and I live about 50m from two busy lines. You're living in a city: if you don't like the noise of traffic/trains/people/ambient noise maybe you should head for the countryside.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 24, 2016)

brixton1993 said:


> Well I guess I'm a generally good sleeper but if I'm hearing trains all night then I might not be and future girlfriends might not be so accommodating



Knock yourself out on booze every night 

The trains don't run all night. Have you had a look at the time tables? My advice would be to visit the  flat at a time when the trains are particularly busy, say rush hour, and see how much you can hear from with in the flat then.


----------



## wurlycurly (Dec 24, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> do the steak slices make you fart?  what can they possibly but in those pastries? I'm sure it isn't natural.


I'm strictly cheese'n'onion when it comes to the pasties. Maybe a vegetable slice as well if my self-esteem can cope. Both can do strange things to your digestive system.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2016)

brixton1993 said:


> I'm looking to rent a flat in Paulet Road. While the flat itself is great, my only concern is that the railway is quite close by. Maybe 50-100 meters. How loud are the trains that pass through Loughborough Junction down to Elephant and Castle? Will it cause problems sleeping?


I'm fairly close to the railway line, although there is a road and a row of houses separating us. I do occasionally hear the heavy goods trains which run overnight (the house literally shakes) but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## djdando (Dec 24, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> On Coldharbour lane is the shop unit (ex JOY) next to the Premier inn going to be a Pret-a-Manger ? It looks like it although half finished.



No. it's going to be Ya Hala. A Lebanese restaurant. One up in Paddington. Very good. Very cheap.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 24, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> You could try the barbers Acre lane in the parade of shops just before sainsburys car park on the way to Clam common tube?
> 
> I gave into the hair line so Whal myself no guard every Saturday. 10 years ago though..... give em a call and ask the cost?



Von barber new park road


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 24, 2016)

brixton1993 said:


> I'm looking to rent a flat in Paulet Road. While the flat itself is great, my only concern is that the railway is quite close by. Maybe 50-100 meters. How loud are the trains that pass through Loughborough Junction down to Elephant and Castle? Will it cause problems sleeping?



We're beside a railway line and when we moved in I did worry about it.  However, it has not been a problem at all as we do have a very deep railway sidings of tall, mature trees.  We rarely hear the trains at all (we previously lived on the other side of Brockwell Park to the trains at Herne Hill and could sometimes hear them louder there it seemed!).   So it's lovely as we have a lot of greenery and wildlife to look at.  The sound of traffic is much more annoying.  I  know some of the houses down by Ruskin Park have the train at the end of the garden with nothing on the sidings at all and I wonder how that would be?  The trains to LJ and Elephant don't run all night.  Actually, sometimes from what commuter say, they barely run at all.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 24, 2016)

brixton1993 said:


> I'm looking to rent a flat in Paulet Road. While the flat itself is great, my only concern is that the railway is quite close by. Maybe 50-100 meters. How loud are the trains that pass through Loughborough Junction down to Elephant and Castle? Will it cause problems sleeping?


When I first moved to Brixton I could see the railway from my upstairs window but it was far enough away -maybe 150m- that I did not give it a second thought. Then on my first night in the flat the building shook like there was an earthquake as a freight train passed. Seemed to take for ever. And then after several weeks of waking in the night and worrying that the building was going to fall down, I never noticed it again. And the building is still there.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2016)

djdando said:


> No. it's going to be Ya Hala. A Lebanese restaurant. One up in Paddington. Very good. Very cheap.



Oooh!  Exciting.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2016)

djdando said:


> No. it's going to be Ya Hala. A Lebanese restaurant. One up in Paddington. Very good. Very cheap.


That's good news. Brixton has nearly got the full set of coffee chains now (even though Pret are better than most - well, since they got rid of their McD connection). 

If they keep the same prices, I wonder if they're getting a subsidised rent of some kind?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I'm fairly close to the railway line, although there is a road and a row of houses separating us. I do occasionally hear the heavy goods trains which run overnight (the house literally shakes) but it doesn't bother me.


You've awoken my nerd/anorak side here.

I've lived adjacent to the high-level Atlantic Line (the one now used by the Overground) and this has always had massive freight trains day and night. As you say, one accommodates to a vibrating house (unless it collapses) fairly easily.

When you say you are near a line and it has heavy freight, are you actually near to the Atlantic line & Catford loopline, or perhaps the main Orpingotn line through Herne Hill, which also occasionally carries freight I notice.

I had never seen a freight train on the Thameslink line - though there is no reason why not I suppose. Just it would mean sending a heavy diesel locomotive through St Pancras International, the Snow Hill tunnel and over Blackfriars Bridge.

My own view on the original query is that it was formulated late at night under the inluence of the Green Fairy (Absinthe).

I am skeptical that any freight trains go along the line by Paulet  Road. And the passenger trains stop at about midnight.

I guess brixton1993 might suffer early waking if a light sleeper - as the trains start up again about 6 am. But maybe he should get used to that - by the time he is twice the current age he will be waking at 6 am for prostatic reasons!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 24, 2016)

CH1 said:


> You've awoken my nerd/anorak side here.
> 
> I've lived adjacent to the high-level Atlantic Line (the one now used by the Overground) and this has always had massive freight trains day and night. As you say, one accommodates to a vibrating house (unless it collapses) fairly easily.
> 
> ...



I live on Mayall Road, so it's the line that goes through Herne Hill. There are also trains that go to Victoria from there.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 24, 2016)

editor said:


> That's good news. Brixton has nearly got the full set of coffee chains now (even though Pret are better than most - well, since they got rid of their McD connection).
> 
> If they keep the same prices, I wonder if they're getting a subsidised rent of some kind?



It'll likely be the Franco manca, lowish margin, high turnover model.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2016)

alex_ said:


> It'll likely be the Franco manca, lowish margin, high turnover model.


Is Lebanese food that popular? I mean, some of it is well tasty but it's never going to rival the pizza when it comes to a fast snack...


----------



## alex_ (Dec 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Is Lebanese food that popular? I mean, some of it is well tasty but it's never going to rival the pizza when it comes to a fast snack...



Depends how cheap it is - tbh brixton is missing a good Lebanese.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2016)

alex_ said:


> Depends how cheap it is - tbh brixton is missing a good Lebanese.


I miss that place on Rushcroft Road


----------



## se5 (Dec 24, 2016)

brixton1993 said:


> I'm looking to rent a flat in Paulet Road. While the flat itself is great, my only concern is that the railway is quite close by. Maybe 50-100 meters. How loud are the trains that pass through Loughborough Junction down to Elephant and Castle? Will it cause problems sleeping?


 

I used to live on Paulet Road (on the odd numbered side closest to the railway line) and didnt hear the trains at all in all the years I lived there - it wont be a problem


----------



## se5 (Dec 24, 2016)

r0bb0 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a decent chop from? Not the buthcher's, but a gents haircut for about £8, so I don't feel too swingey when I give a £2 tip out of a tenner?



Peter's on Stockwell Road about two or three doors up from Brixton Academy is great - they do it for £9


----------



## discobastard (Dec 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Is Lebanese food that popular? I mean, some of it is well tasty but it's never going to rival the pizza when it comes to a fast snack...


Lebanese food has a cult following I think. It's fantastic when done well. Meza in Tooting is great and very reasonably priced. 

Great hummus, spicy lamb sausages, chicken livers with pomegranate molasses, baby chicken, flatbreads and a whole loaf of other veggie rice/lentil dishes with aubergines and all sorts of stuff.

It's all good [emoji4]

And if you want to splash on a Chateau Musar on top then go for it [emoji1360]


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 27, 2016)

Saw this in Atlantic road.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2016)

Something's gone down on Rushcroft Road - the street is taped off and there's cops galore on the scene.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> You've awoken my nerd/anorak side here.
> 
> I've lived adjacent to the high-level Atlantic Line (the one now used by the Overground) and this has always had massive freight trains day and night. As you say, one accommodates to a vibrating house (unless it collapses) fairly easily.
> 
> ...


CH1 is right: unlike the main lines between brixton and denmark hill that pass through loughborough junction there are no regular freight trains on the Thameslink line and no diesel trains. 
The thameslink services that stop at LJ don't run between about midnight and 6am but at the moment there are actually (non stopping) trains running all night; these are the services to gatwick and brighton which are diverted until 2018 whilst london bridge is rebuilt. The section of line through LJ actually has quite a high linespeed (60mph I think) which means these trains are quite audible at night, more so than the passenger trains running on the main lines. There's also a load of points immediately to the north of LJ station which make things a bit noisier. That said, as others have commented most people find they notice noise from railway lines to start with but soon forget it.
I live very close to the main lines (with heavy diesel freights going past at night, and the building visibly shaking on occasion) but am more likely to be woken up by noise from the road, whether speeding cars screeching round corners or drunk people shouting at each other. Most people who stay with me comment on the fact that the trains didn't bother them at all.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Something's gone down on Rushcroft Road - the street is taped off and there's cops galore on the scene.



Last night officers were going door to door looking for witnesses. They said there'd been a serious assault in Windrush Sq at 6.30. At the moment they are searching outside the library in Rushcroft Rd.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Last night officers were going door to door looking for witnesses. They said there'd been a serious assault in Windrush Sq at 6.30. At the moment they are searching outside the library in Rushcroft Rd.


Cheers: it was still all taped off an hour or so ago so I'm guessing it's a fairly major incident.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 28, 2016)

They're not saying anything but in my limited experience they only respond like this when the injuries are likely to prove fatal. Putting 2 and 2 together it seems that after the assault in the square the assailant ran into Ruschroft Rd and possibly discarded a weapon.

Edit: it's all in the Standard Man fighting for life after stabbing next to children's Christmas fair



> A man was left fighting for life in hospital after he was stabbed next to a children’s Christmas fair in south London.
> 
> The victim was knifed near the fairground in Brixton on Tuesday evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2016)

It's a right pea souper out there and make no mistake, guv.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> They're not saying anything but in my limited experience they only respond like this when the injuries are likely to prove fatal. Putting 2 and 2 together it seems that after the assault in the square the assailant ran into Ruschroft Rd and possibly discarded a weapon.
> 
> Edit: it's all in the Standard Man fighting for life after stabbing next to children's Christmas fair


Shit that's awful. I wonder if it's related to the gang of people that like to hang out at the end of Rushcroft Road (by Windrush Square).


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2016)

This chancer is trying to flog off a used Brixton platform ticket for £1.99
LONDON UNDERGROUND Platform Ticket from BRIXTON


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Shit that's awful. I wonder if it's related to the gang of people that like to hang out at the end of Rushcroft Road (by Windrush Square).


Maybe. It's also a drug dealing spot. The police are saying it was an attempted murder.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 28, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Was trying to read was the dull hoarding around the boarded up arches said as my bus went by - but couldn't get a clear look. Is it more Lambeth hype?


Got a clear look today its Lambeth hoardings with ads trying us to visit station road - no doubt with so many empty arches nearby it must be affecting their trade.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2016)

editor said:


> It's a right pea souper out there and make no mistake, guv.



You forgot to add cor blimey".


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 28, 2016)

More details about the attempted murder:



> An 18-year-old was knocked down by a car before being chased and stabbed by an armed gang near a children’s Christmas fair, police have said.
> 
> The teenager is fighting for life in hospital after the attack near Windrush Square, Brixton, on Tuesday evening.
> 
> ...



Teen 'run down by car' before being stabbed by gang near fair


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> More details about the attempted murder:
> 
> Teen 'run down by car' before being stabbed by gang near fair


That is so awful. Really depressing. The area is stuffed with CCTV though so there's got to be a chance that these violent criminals get caught.


----------



## Damrouge (Dec 28, 2016)

Has anyone else around the Hills (_Brixton, Tulse and Herne_) been hearing a high-pitch whirring noise lately? 

It sounds a bit like when you run your finger round the rim of a wine glass, except on a mahussive scale. It's intermittent sounding almost randomly, probably a few times a day. I'd say its around 7000Hz and it lasts for a number of seconds before fading. As far as I know it's a fairly recent phenomenon, perhaps 6 months I've been aware of it. 

I like to call it THE TIME MACHINE but if anyone else has any ideas on what it is, I'd be chuffed to hear them. 

Please tell me we haven't inherited the hum...!?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Damrouge said:


> Has anyone else around the Hills (_Brixton, Tulse and Herne_) been hearing a high-pitch whirring noise lately?
> 
> It sounds a bit like when you run your finger round the rim of a wine glass, except on a mahussive scale. It's intermittent sounding almost randomly, probably a few times a day. I'd say its around 7000Hz and it lasts for a number of seconds before fading. As far as I know it's a fairly recent phenomenon, perhaps 6 months I've been aware of it.
> 
> ...


Generated by synchronising iPhones?

PS I would describe a 7,000 Hz sound as a whine or whistle - and probably inaudible to many people given current standards of ENT treatment on the NHS!


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2016)

Bloody great night at the Ritzy tonight with loads of brilliant local musicians jamming. I felt well humbled as a drummer (of sorts!).


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 29, 2016)

Observed the immediate aftermath of the stabbing unfold and it was rather grim. shit loads of police, and the unfortunate being worked on literally beside the funfair whilst in the background kids enjoying the rides. ￼

Pretty nasty really


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2016)

This was a fantastic night last night. There's so many really gifted young musicians on the local scene.


















In photos: Brixton musicians bring the vibes to the Brixton Ritzy at Tagara’s End Of Year Jam


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 29, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> More details about the attempted murder:
> 
> Teen 'run down by car' before being stabbed by gang near fair








*What a shame that the mystery police officer only springs into action when books on African history are on display.*​


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2016)

A Foggy Day (In Brixton Town) – in photos


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2016)

This bus didn't look too good today


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2016)

editor said:


> This bus didn't look too good today
> 
> View attachment 97994


"You should've seen the other guy..."

Hopefully just an inanimate object.


----------



## agricola (Dec 30, 2016)

editor said:


> A Foggy Day (In Brixton Town) – in photos



Some fantastic fog in Vauxhall and along the river this evening, you couldn't even see the top of the MI6 building never mind the posh flats, Helicopter Tower etc.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2016)

agricola said:


> Some fantastic fog in Vauxhall and along the river this evening, you couldn't even see the top of the MI6 building never mind the posh flats, Helicopter Tower etc.


We flew back to LHR today and were probably lucky the flight wasn't diverted. Fog thick as fuck.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2016)

I just passed a guy on Coldharbour Lane arguing with a lamp post.


----------



## ash (Dec 31, 2016)

editor said:


> I just passed a guy on Coldharbour Lane arguing with a lamp post.


And .........


----------



## peterkro (Dec 31, 2016)

agricola said:


> Some fantastic fog in Vauxhall and along the river this evening, you couldn't even see the top of the MI6 building never mind the posh flats, Helicopter Tower etc.


On Southbank went to bed just before twelve could only just see the embankment woke up at 4.30 am London clear as a bell.Odd,they can fuck off with their yellow fog warnings .


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2016)

ash said:


> And .........


The lamp post was winning.


----------



## ash (Dec 31, 2016)

editor said:


> The lamp post was winning.


Boom boom


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 31, 2016)

editor said:


> I just passed a guy on Coldharbour Lane arguing with a lamp post.



Old-skool.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2016)

Here's some photos from last night's party at Market House. It was a strange sort of night. Things were really quiet at first (even the Dogstar was closed) but we had a bloody great crowd by the end. 
















In photos: Brixton Buzz gets the NYE weekend warmed up at Market House


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2016)

Please note that because of the upcoming festivities I shall be closing this thread early and launching the January 2017 thread shortly


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 31, 2016)

went down offy to get a bottle of Guinness
the streets are busy with excitable young people
if I'm still awake I will watch fireworks from top of community centre
myatts field North


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 31, 2016)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Observed the immediate aftermath of the stabbing unfold and it was rather grim. shit loads of police, and the unfortunate being worked on literally beside the funfair whilst in the background kids enjoying the rides. ￼
> 
> Pretty nasty really


*Collins Adesoji,* 18, appeared in custody at Camberwell Green Magistrates’ Court earlier today charged with the attempted murder of an 18-year-old man in Rushcroft Road, SW2 on Tuesday 27 December 2016.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *Collins Adesoji,* 18, appeared in custody at Camberwell Green Magistrates’ Court earlier today charged with the attempted murder of an 18-year-old man in Rushcroft Road, SW2 on Tuesday 27 December 2016.


If he's the right man, let's hope they get his pals too. I'd wager that their whole fight was over something incredibly trivial in the grand scheme of things which makes this all the sadder.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2016)

The January thread is off to an early start here: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - January 2017


----------

